# Trt adjustment



## Pinkbear (Oct 22, 2019)

First post in a while....let get to it

Started trt about 2 months ago. Taking 200mg/wk of test cyp. I was good until about 2 weeks ago. 

Starting to develop gyno along with soreness in the nips, also my knees are very sore. I have never had knee issues till now and they are very sore.  I started taking some airmosin at 12.5 2x a week on injection day, but it hasn't helped much 

Wondering if I need to maybe switch to adex or try something else for an estrogen block. 

Any suggestions.


----------



## Trump (Oct 22, 2019)

I would of thought sore joints would be indication of low estrogen not high


----------



## Pinkbear (Oct 22, 2019)

Trump said:


> I would of thought sore joints would be indication of low estrogen not high



Yeah me too. Which is why I am a little confused. I know I'm gyno prone as I get it every time I cycled but the sore knees are throwing me off. And it's only the knees


----------



## Trump (Oct 22, 2019)

no changes in your training or any other reason unrelated to the cycle that could effect your knees. Might be coincidence 



Pinkbear said:


> Yeah me too. Which is why I am a little confused. I know I'm gyno prone as I get it every time I cycled but the sore knees are throwing me off. And it's only the knees


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 22, 2019)

Sore knees, have u tried using knee pads at the truck stop?


----------



## Jin (Oct 22, 2019)

Blood work.


----------



## Pinkbear (Oct 22, 2019)

Trump said:


> no changes in your training or any other reason unrelated to the cycle that could effect your knees. Might be coincidence



Have been going up in weight on everything. Could be I'm just hitting that age



Flyingdragon said:


> Sore knees, have u tried using knee pads at the truck stop?



I haven't made enough money for real knee pads. I use free pads given away in public restrooms 



Jin said:


> Blood work.



Thanks Jin will do


----------



## snake (Oct 22, 2019)

Trump said:


> no changes in your training or any other reason unrelated to the cycle that could effect your knees. Might be coincidence





Jin said:


> Blood work.



I'm with these two. I bet your e2 is within range. Get back to us Pink on this.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 22, 2019)

jin said:


> blood work.


this>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 22, 2019)

You wanna find a trt dose that u dont need a ai pink


----------



## Beserker (Oct 23, 2019)

200mgs had my E2 at 100+ and retained a lot of water, test was >1500... knees always hurt but the water retention was killing them extra so I dropped to 100mg and all was good with E2 and around 800 T.
No AI needed, still feeling good.


----------

